# Baby wipes! Brilliant!



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't remember who it was, but I have to thank the person who said that they use unscented baby wipes for spot cleaning. These things are a life saver - they've cut down my cage cleaning dramatically!

When I introduced hammocks to their cages, the girls started using the platforms to pee, rather than go all the way to the bottom of the cage when they had just woken up. I clean out the cages once a week, but by the next day, they were starting to smell a bit. I would mop up any "puddles" that I saw, which did help, but it didn't solve the problem. I was having to take the platforms out every few days to scrub them clean.

Now, when I've fed the rats, I go around all the platforms and wipe them down with a baby wipe, while they're busy eating. I haven't had to do a mid week scrubbing ever since. It's great! Also, the rats don't seem to mind - it doesn't make them sneeze and they don't try to lick it or anything. In fact, they seem to be creating less puddles, now.


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah I use them for everything in my whole house lol, dusting, cleaning up dog messes and of course for the rats.


----------



## tungstenrat (Mar 13, 2007)

Baby wipes! I'm a total wipe-a-holic. I use kitten wipes for quick baths for my babies and disinfecting wipes (and a good airing) for cleaning out their cage. I never thought to use baby wipes though. You're a genius!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Loving the baby wipe idea i will have to start doing it too! Kudos!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I can't really take credit for the idea, but I wanted to share in case there were others that hadn't thought of it


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I never thought of it and with having all males my cages tend to get very musky very quickly i just cleaned everything out last night and already there is a scent lingering in that corner of my house LoL


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That's the problem I was having, 'cept mine are girls that are too lazy to go from the hammock to the bottom of the cage to pee :lol:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my boys are areally messy they never go to the bottom and they never pick just one spot they go when the need hits them LOL lil piggies


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I don't know if the same thing will work with your boys, but I've found that our girls aren't doing it so much, now. I've been using the baby wipes for about 4 days, and over those 4 days the mess has been getting less and less


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i will be investing in baby wipes next time i go to the store LoLeven if the sent is dulled i will be happy i think the worst of it will stop after my jackson rat passes he is the messiest and he isn't doing great these days so i am just spending as much time with him as i can his poo doesn't look too healthy and i have tried everything (change of diet, yogurt, pepto, stress reducers) nothing seems to be working he is also showing classic symptoms of the beginings of congestive heart failure


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww! I'm so sorry


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

well i look at it as he has had a good long life 2 years old and he was bought from a store that sells them as feeders he was kept on pine there and was probably too young to be sold so i saved him from a sealed fate he will go when the time comes but untill then i just enjoy his company as much as possible (he is a bit of a nipper with me not my hubby though)


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Best way to be, spoil em rotten but never forget they're not here forever


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

pretty much yeah i am gonna be heart broken when iriquois goes though his musk smells like a dryer sheet to me LoL


----------

